
They are taking our jobs - iafrikan
http://newsletters.iafrikan.com/issues/they-are-taking-our-jobs-186076
======
dubyabee2
Sorry, am i the only one who heard, "They're taking our Jerbs..." because you
watch south park?...sorry...moving on.

